# "Gotchas" with User Presets in LR4.3



## DeeGee (Feb 5, 2013)

I have successfully downloaded a number of Mat Kloskowski's presets and used some to great effect.
However, since upgrading from 4.2 top 4.3 I am unable to install any of Mats Presets in User Presets. I have followed his instructions to the letter and as I said prior to 4.3 the import into User Presets worked OK.
Just wondering if anyone else here has had a problem importing User Presets in 4.3

A second "gotcha", which I caused, was to accidentally associate lrpresets with an Adobe pdf program. As I use Windows7 I was able to change the incorrect preset to LR Develop.
My question: is this the correct association for lrpresets for the Develop Module ??

Thanks

Sorry I think I posted this in the wrong place....  apologies


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 5, 2013)

Not sure I'm totally following this. In the first "gotcha" are you saying that you are having trouble installing NEW presets, or are you saying that the ones that you previously imported are no longer showing up under "User Presets"?

I really don't follow your second "gotcha". Are you referring to windows file associations? Presets should have the file extension of ".lrtemplate", and on Windows 7 that probably would have Notepad as the default program, though this is largely immaterial as far as Lightroom is concerned. All this file association means is that if you try to open a file with a particular file extension, that will launch the associated default program. So in my case, if I were to double-click one of my presets in WIndows Explorer, it will launch Notepad and show me the test contents of that preset. So what are you trying to achieve by changing the file association, if indeed that is what you are trying to do?


----------



## Bryan Conner (Feb 5, 2013)

I actually imported and  installed some new presets in LR 4.3 from Matt last week with no problem.  Also, all of my presets have remained visible and usable throughout all updates from 4.0-4.3. Are you installing your presets into the correct folder? Are your presets visible in the folder that you are taken to when you instruct Lightroom to "Show Lightroom Presets Folder"?


----------



## DeeGee (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry for not being more explicit, doing this at work in a coffee break 

The problem I am having is installing new User presets from Matt's site. I can download them OK and open the zip file, go to the Develop module, right click on User Presets, select Import, go to where the zip files have been "expanded", select the preset file and prior to 4.3 the new User presets would appear in the list of User Presets along with the other User Presets which have been successfully imported. Since 4.3 they do not appear in the list of User Presets.

The second "gotcha" happened when I clicked on the lrpreset file, which had been part of the downloaded zip file, and the windows box "pops up" asking for an application to associate the lrpreset to. I incidentally selected the Adobe PDF application and the box was ticked which said to always associate this type of file with the one I accidentally selected.
Windows 7 has the facility to change the association of a file rather than go down the dangerous route of using regedit. I changed the association from the Adobe pdf application to "Develop" in the Lightroom Directory. Is this the correct association for lrpresets??

Hope this makes more sense.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 5, 2013)

Instead of using lightroom to install your preset, try just moving them to:
c:\users\<user name>\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Develop Presets\User Presets
Note that you may need to change your Windows Explorer preferences to show hidden files and directories.

Presets should have *no *associations at all. Or you could change the association to Notepad, since they are essentially just text files.

Hal


----------



## DeeGee (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Hal I will give this a go tonight.

The "catch" with the association is that once you have associated a file with an application, Windows7 does not allow you to "disassociate" a file from an application....or at least I could not see where this can be done short of using regedit and there is no way I will "play" in that space... too easy to do some serious damage.

David


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 5, 2013)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Presets should have *no *associations at all.



On the Mac version at least, the association of presets is with the LR application itself - double click will import them into the appropriate preset panel. I'm guessing the same may be for Windows with the Lightroom.exe file.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 5, 2013)

Not by default, Victoria.....though as Matt K explains in his video, yes you can associate the lrtemplate file type with the lightroom.exe application, and double-clicking should give you the option to import into the preset panel (not tried it though). I'm suspecting from DeeGee's posts that he/she has made the association to the "Develop.module" in the Lightroom program folder, and not the "lightroom.exe" which should give the desired result.


----------



## DeeGee (Feb 6, 2013)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Instead of using lightroom to install your preset, try just moving them to:
> c:\users\<user name>\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Develop Presets\User Presets
> Note that you may need to change your Windows Explorer preferences to show hidden files and directories.
> 
> ...



Thanks Hal, I copied the downloaded user presets directly to where you said and the new ones now appear in the User Presets list and also changed the association to Notebook.
Thanks
David


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 6, 2013)

Actually, Jim had the right of it. I've learned something. :blush:

Hal


----------



## DeeGee (Feb 6, 2013)

TNG said:


> ..........I'm suspecting from DeeGee's posts that he/she has made the association to the "Develop.module" in the Lightroom program folder, and not the "lightroom.exe" which should give the desired result.


Yes you are correct Jim it was through the Lightroom Program Folder.
However, the Windows 7 "Association function" does not "see" the Lightroom.exe and when I went looking for it that is when I figured the Develop Module would be the one. As I wasn't 100% comfortable with my assumption that is why I asked the question here. Just goot go find the lightroom.exe now... :razz:

Thanks
David


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2013)

Well spotted Jim!


----------

